# The Rhythmic Identity game



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This is a new game I thought up today. I'll post the opening of a piece of Classical Music, and anyone who thinks they can identify it, speak up! Easy right?

But here's the catch...

I'm going to post the piece, not in its original form, but "transcribed" (not a true thought out transcription mind you, just a sound conversion) for a percussion instrument of ambiguous pitch. See if you can identify the piece based primarily on the rhythm and the general range of the pitches. Anyone who knows how to create a file like this is free to contribute of course (I did it with Finale).

Here's the first one, it's relatively easy:


__
https://soundcloud.com/violadude%2Fmystery-piece


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Telemann? 

No, seriously, there are parts I think I recognize, but can't pull a name. I find myself struggling to pretend they aren't drums.
I'll have to listen to it more when I have a few more times to see if that helps.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Flight of the Bumblebee?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Good guesses, but no. This game might be a little harder than I thought. I'll give you a hint. It's the last movement of a piece for piano. Listen to the rhythm at the suddenly very loud part.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL I'm actually good at this....

That's "Mouvement" by Debussy, the last in the set in _Images _book 1. The sudden dynamics gave it away, and the quasi-hemiola later. I got that on the first hearing.

In order to continue the game, would you want me to do the same? I guess I can try, but it might take some time to make the file.

I could say....

Da Da Da Da Dummmmmmm (plink plink! plink plink!) :tiphat:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> LOL I'm actually good at this....
> 
> That's "Mouvement" by Debussy, the last in the set in _Images _book 1. The sudden dynamics gave it away, and the quasi-hemiola later. I got that on the first hearing.
> 
> ...


YUP! That's right. Good job, Huliunsoittaja.






Ya, if you could post a new file like that, that would be great. Take your time. If it takes a while then I have plenty more.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh sorry for forgetting about this. I rescind my turn. Someone can do it too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

violadude said:


> YUP! That's right. Good job, Huliunsoittaja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't I see that video?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Why can't I see that video?


YouTube autogenerated music is only viewable in US.

Here you go:


----------

